# First two bowls



## kweinert (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's my first bowl. it's made from cocobolo (I think :) :
[attachment=3706]

And here's my second: walnut:

[attachment=3707]

[attachment=3708]

You can read about the problems I made for myself and how advice from here helped me finish it off over in the 'ooops' thread :)


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice turning. The first bowl looks awesome with that grain! Nice work there.

- Matt


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2012)

For your first bowls they came out really nice If I was to give one constructive criticism it would be to spend a little more time with sanding, it can take your work from just a bowl, to oh wow! look at your work carefully before you put the finish on and make sure you don't see any tool marks or tearout before you start applying the finish:yes: Nice work for your first attempts P.S. Yor hollowing chisel will ship today! check your PM's


----------



## kweinert (Apr 2, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> For your first bowls they came out really nice If I was to give one constructive criticism it would be to spend a little more time with sanding, it can take your work from just a bowl, to oh wow! look at your work carefully before you put the finish on and make sure you don't see any tool marks or tearout before you start applying the finish:yes: Nice work for your first attempts P.S. Yor hollowing chisel will ship today! check your PM's



Yep, I agree. It's interesting how much putting on a finish will show the flaws :)

And, to be honest, I have a bit too much finishitrightnow-itis - not because I'm tired of working on it, but because I want to see how it looks when done.

Good advice, thanks.


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 2, 2012)

Great job for your first efforts!

If'n ya wanna see how it'll look with finish, more or less, slap some MS, DNA, or even water on it...

When it dries you can keep turning or sanding, if needed...

p


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2012)

Very nice work. You turners amaze me with what you do. Finishing is the one step that you want to hurry but is it also the step that you can't hurry. There is only one way to describe how an impatient blockhead like me learned this. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## phinds (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice for a beginning.

Yes, the first one is cocobolo


----------



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2012)

Nicely done! Much, much better than my firsts(and some of my recents:dash2:)!

A couple of thoughts meant entirely as helpful hints... You've chosen a difficult shape to turn that all beginners seem to be drawn to... Relatively straight sides and a flat bottom. There's nothing wrong with the shape, but it's harder to hollow the inside since you can't get a bevel rubbing cut across the bottom. For your next piece, try to limit the diameter of the foot to 40%(or less) of the rim diameter and create a nice smooth curve from one to the other... I think you'll find it easier turning with less sanding. Also, bowls that are relatively shallow and open are much easier to turn than something deep or enclosed.

Great work on these two... Looking forward to number 3 and beyond!


----------



## kweinert (Apr 2, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! Much, much better than my firsts(and some of my recents:dash2:)!
> 
> A couple of thoughts meant entirely as helpful hints... You've chosen a difficult shape to turn that all beginners seem to be drawn to... Relatively straight sides and a flat bottom. There's nothing wrong with the shape, but it's harder to hollow the inside since you can't get a bevel rubbing cut across the bottom. For your next piece, try to limit the diameter of the foot to 40%(or less) of the rim diameter and create a nice smooth curve from one to the other... I think you'll find it easier turning with less sanding. Also, bowls that are relatively shallow and open are much easier to turn than something deep or enclosed.
> 
> Great work on these two... Looking forward to number 3 and beyond!



Thank you.

And it figures - if there's a hard way to learn something that's going to be the easiest way for me to find) :yes:

I do appreciate the comments and hints from everyone.


----------

